# Zootoo



## SaddleTrail (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a web page called My Zootoo.

It is a way to help your favorite rescue to earn points towards a make over.

You can add your pets, horses pictures so they can win pints in the cutest pet contest etc.

Please check it out and if your rescue is not listed, see if they will list them selves!!

http://www.zootoo.com/

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 22, 2009)

"My" rescue Safe Haven of Iowa County www.wesavepets.com is listed and I'm THRILLED to say as of today we are ranked #21 in the contest!! HUGE accomplishment for a rural area such as ours. Our shelter is 100% donation funded, so winning this contest would be a dream come true for all of us that have put a lot of blood, sweat, and tears into saving the animals in our county.

If anyone would like to join and support Safe Haven, I'd HAPPILY invite you through zootoo (which earns our shelter 50 points)! The site is 100% free and I receive no junk mail. It's just a fun site you can log on when you feel like it and do fun activites to earn points for your shelter of choice.

Thanks for considering, and thanks to the OP for bringing it up.

P.S. We are not technically a horse rescue but we have helped horses in need in our county.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 23, 2009)

CMHR wasn't on the list so I chose the one closest to home which is NorCal and Butte County.

I thought it was a great idea!

Wouldn't it be cool to have your favorite rescue get a make over?


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

The shelter makeover contest is actually just for shelters that have an actual building, can't be strictly run with foster homes, as CMHR is.


----------

